# New to Pier Fishing



## Pier Fisher12 (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, im ian and i am 16 but a die hard fisherman, i have fished all up and down the alantic coast, so i am not new to fishing, just new to the pensacola pier. my mom moved here and i come down for the whole summers and just need a few tipson how to have asuccesful day on the pier. I was there during spring break and was throwing a gotcha lure and sabiki rig and was catching spanish mackeral all throughout the day and managed a flounder. Just any info on summer fishing on the pier would be nice!


----------



## Pops (May 30, 2010)

Gotcha lures and spoons are still good out there lots of spanish blues and kings out there I would go to end and drift a cigarminnow or fingermullet for a king or drop aq peice of shrimp straight down for sheepshead and if you want you can use sabiki rig to catch some hard tail then jus throw them out for tarpon jus depends on what you want to catch.


----------

